# Which One Is The Stud Gear



## Hutch (Oct 1, 2014)

On the threading chart it has one column (top) with a 40 stud gear. The rest of the columns with a 20 stud gear. Where, which one is this gear? Pictures would be great.


Thanks, guys.

 Hutch


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 1, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## Hutch (Oct 2, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 84815



 :thankyou:


----------

